# Trying to identify a part that appears to go behind the passenger side head light...



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

I have no idea what this part is, or if it's even original to my 67 gto. It appears to have been installed behind the passenger headlamp because there is a bracket there that lines up with the bolts. The wires are cut. Any insight would be appreciated. I've been googling and browsing parts catalogs without any luck thus far.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

drink 2 big glasses of water and wait 10 minutes

call your doctor and schedule a check up appointment

then ......

put 12volts to it and ground the black wire

dont drop it as,

it will spin, kinda fast and might throw a little dander ...

so keep your fingers clear,

then ..... you will know what its circular cooling function is under the hood ......

no other help now ...... from anybody ....

ok ?! its an easy test ....



Scott T


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

please report back tomorrow after bench testing the fan motor ....
it is a rare option .....
very few GTO's were produced with them ...

scott t.............


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I have it, too. There should be a key in the driverside fender well, to activate the turbo... but since it's in your hand, just hook it to a battery and see if it still works.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Plus if you have dogs in the neighborhood they will let you know. Wear ear plugs


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> please report back tomorrow after bench testing the fan motor ....
> it is a rare option .....
> very few GTO's were produced with them ...


Right on Scott! Fingers crossed that it still works. I will most definitely report back...



armyadarkness said:


> I have it, too. There should be a key in the driverside fender well, to activate the turbo... but since it's in your hand, just hook it to a battery and see if it still works.


I'll dig around the driver side fender well later today.



pontrc said:


> Plus if you have dogs in the neighborhood they will let you know. Wear ear plugs


Too bad I didn't realize this prior to Friday. My neighbor's moved out, and anything to irritate the wife one last time would have been "A - OK" with me! No ear plugs, but I do have some noise cancelling headphones I can test out to see how well they really work.

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'll post up again when I'm back inside for the evening.


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

Came in to charge my phone, so figured I'd reply real quick to report that it still works. That's insane! 🚔 Good call on the ear protection, however I did eat a mouth full of dander. I'll check to see if there's any remaining wiring for it in the engine compartment. I'll clean it up a bit, and mount it back in the car.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Here's a 68 with the same option.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

danm those bendix master cylinders are fugly


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

@O52 Thank you for the picture. Wish my engine bay was that clean! I'm going to hold off installing mine until after I get back on the road. I wonder if mine was mounted behind the passenger head lamp at the factory. I'll look if there are any mounting holes like pictured on that '68. Mine is painted red and blue, flaking, and looks horrible. I don't recognize that rectangle piece on the front side. I'll dig through the rest of my parts.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not my car. Just a photo I pulled off eBay some time ago.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

So, I still don't understand. What is it? What was it originally called?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Its not a factory part or option.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

O52 said:


> Its not a factory part or option.


However, I do have the identical one in the same location, so I suspect that a specific Pontiac dealership, somewhere, was pushing them. Either that, or it's one Hell of a coincidence.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

michaelfind said:


> So, I still don't understand. What is it? What was it originally called?


I believe it is a vintage siren. Loud as all get out! Sounds like the old air-raid sirens.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> So, I still don't understand. What is it? What was it originally called?


It's a car alarm siren. Mine has the activation key switch, in the driverside fender, like a C3 vette factory alarm


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I think its due for an upgrade.



Electronic Siren - Value Electronic Siren - Klaxon Signalling Solutions


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

armyadarkness said:


> However, I do have the identical one in the same location, so I suspect that a specific Pontiac dealership, somewhere, was pushing them. Either that, or it's one Hell of a coincidence.


I agree based on how the bracket was secured. My goat was built in Fremont, and purchased from Suburban Pontiac in Bellflower. Does yours also have a bell mounted next to it. I've got one, and it also has cut wires going to it. I can only imagine what that must sound like!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lol... No, mine does not, but I guess whoever originally owned yours, lived in a questionable neighborhood. I'm surprised there's not a surveillance camera!


----------



## Billt102 (Feb 6, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> It's a car alarm siren. Mine has the activation key switch, in the driverside fender, like a C3 vette factory alarm


thought maybe it was the rare GTO cop car edition...


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

Billt102 said:


> thought maybe it was the rare GTO cop car edition...


I was really hoping it was something along those lines too! Oh well...


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> drink 2 big glasses of water and wait 10 minutes
> 
> call your doctor and schedule a check up appointment
> 
> ...



Siren- police or?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Billt102 said:


> thought maybe it was the rare GTO cop car edition...


Nah. No air conditioning or smart phone. Cops don't work without AC and a phone to play with


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I'll look at my PHS stuff and see who the dealer was. I suspect that it was a dealer installed alarm. I'm the second owner of my car and the previous owner never tried using it. I can tell you, whoever did it, did it right... It wouldnt have been easy. Did you find a key switch in your fender well? There should also be a hood, trunk, and door switches.


----------

